# Hopper/Joey shut off at 1am



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

My bedroom Joey wants to shut off at 1am every night for system updates. If I am awake, I can choose the No option for it not to do this. However, if I don't catch it or am asleep, it shuts off restarts and then the TV displays press select to watch TV with no channel on. How do I stop this or change the time? I have shut off inactivity mode in the settings but it still does this every night and I don't like it. I like the TV to remain on all night for sound and because of this there is none. The old dish receiver never had this issue because I could change the time (which was 3am I think) to a later time when I wasn't watching TV.


----------



## Blueflash (Jan 16, 2009)

Has been hashed over and over. And you can ask the same question in multiple posts  simple answer
Dish doesn't care.....
See this topic on their facebook page



__ https://www.facebook.com/DISH/posts/10151455180275851


Search google fro more customer complaints on this subject


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I haven't used a Joey, but did they really make the mandatory nightly reboot happen at (an arbitrarily chosen) 1 AM with no way to change the time? Does Dilbert work there?

It would have been much better if they had picked, say, 4 AM instead. Would have offended a lot fewer customers.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess I'll have to hook up an antenna to the TV and forget the Joey which seems ridiculous to have to do considering how much Dish costs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well... 4am for you is 1am for someone else... and lots of people work the late shift... so no matter what time they picked it would be bad for someone.

The only problem here is they decided to take away the ability for customers to configure their own time. I don't know why they decided to take that flexibility away.


----------

